# This Date in Church History



## Marrow Man (Apr 1, 2009)

What does the following say about my denomination?



> The Associate Reformed Church was organized in Philadelphia October 31, 1782. The Presbyteries forming the union were the Associate Presbyteries of Pennsylvania and New York, and the Reformed Presbytery of North America. This new denomination held to the Westminster Standards and practiced exclusive Psalmody in worship. The denomination flourished, new fields were opened, and after twenty years the original Synod was divided into four Synods: the Synod of New York, the Synod of Pennsylvania, the Synod of the Carolinas, and the Synod of Scioto. When the original Synod divided, it planned to meet annually in a General Synod. The first meeting of this body was held at Greencastle, Pennsylvania, May 30, 1804.
> 
> The General Synod did not have a harmonious existence. The Synod of Scioto withdrew in 1820 and became an independent Synod under the name “The Associate Reformed Synod of the West.” *On the first day of April, 1822, the Synod of the Carolinas withdrew by permission of the General Synod and constituted itself under the name, “The Associate Reformed Synod of the South.”* In 1912 a new name for the Synod was adopted, “The Associate Reformed Synod.” In 1935 the official title became, “The General Synod of the Associate Reformed Presbyterian Church.”



So, the Synod of the South was formed on April Fool's Day.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, Tim, for starting this thread. I appreciate it!

In another thread, Tim posted this:


> Actually, I posted the first "April 1" thread of the day here. The problem is, no one cares!


Don't you folks feel bad now! Tim thinks no one cares. Come on now, can't you thank Tim or add a post to his thread? Let me ask you this: Will you be able to sleep tonight with the knowledge that Tim thinks nobody cares?

Of course not. Let's show Tim just how much we care!

Thanks again Tim


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, they certainly were no fools.


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

blhowes said:


> Thanks, Tim, for starting this thread. I appreciate it!
> 
> In another thread, Tim posted this:
> 
> ...



But what if he's right, and we really don't care?

Theognome


----------



## blhowes (Apr 1, 2009)

Theognome said:


> But what if he's right, and we really don't care?


I don't like considering the idea that Tim might be wrong, but I think in this case I don't think he's right. 

You wait and see. People are just out to lunch now or running errands or something. But when they get back, this thread will be overflowing with caring people, you'll see...


----------



## Theognome (Apr 1, 2009)

Must be a phear the wig thing...

Theognome


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Must be a phear the wig thing...
> 
> Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 1, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Must be a phear the wig thing...
> ...



Yep. I need that smiley. You all (especially you Bill) need to phear the wig.


----------



## BJClark (Apr 1, 2009)

Marrow Man;





> *The Associate Reformed Church was organized in Philadelphia October 31, 1782.*
> 
> So, the Synod of the South was formed on April Fool's Day.



and the first started on Halloween???


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 1, 2009)

April 1, 1929 the Yo-Yo was introduced. And probably the next Lord's Day thousands of them were confiscated in church by the kids' teachers.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 1, 2009)

April 1???

For a group that gets pretty exercised over issues such as Christmas and Resurrection Sunday, we can sure burn up the Net over April Fool's Day. Do you all exchange gifts, engage in egg hunts, and carve up a large orangish vegetable decorating it with foolish faces too in honor of April 1?


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 1, 2009)

We are taking 1 Corinthians 1:27 just a little too much to heart.


----------

